# Help!



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

I've got a 20mm lumix lens on an Olympus pen EP1, which I carry everywhere in a lovely leather case - what I would like is a [permanent?] clear cap to the lens that means I can just point and shoot without the bother of taking off the lens cap. There seems to be a lot of types on the market - what I want is no special effects just ease of use.

I know it's 46mm I'm looking for but which one!!!???

Cheers


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

marmisto said:


> I've got a 20mm lumix lens on an Olympus pen EP1, which I carry everywhere in a lovely leather case - what I would like is a [permanent?] clear cap to the lens that means I can just point and shoot without the bother of taking off the lens cap. There seems to be a lot of types on the market - what I want is no special effects just ease of use.
> 
> I know it's 46mm I'm looking for but which one!!!???
> 
> Cheers


 Back in the day of film photography it was standard practise to fit all your lenses with a skylight filter, more for it to protect the front lens element than any effect it had on your photographs. If it gets dinked or scratched just replace the filter. A couple of quid will see you get what your looking for.

Hope that helps

regards

beach bum


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

marmisto said:


> I've got a 20mm lumix lens on an Olympus pen EP1, which I carry everywhere in a lovely leather case - what I would like is a [permanent?] clear cap to the lens that means I can just point and shoot without the bother of taking off the lens cap. There seems to be a lot of types on the market - what I want is no special effects just ease of use.
> 
> I know it's 46mm I'm looking for but which one!!!???
> 
> Cheers


Do a Google for 46mm U/V filter and go from there...

There are two kinds of Skylight filters with slightly different effects; a straight UV is a good 'leave on the lens' filter.

Get the best you can afford; they really do affect the standard of the picture!

(Buy a lens hood too. Most underrated accessory ever...)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

chris l said:


> marmisto said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a 20mm lumix lens on an Olympus pen EP1, which I carry everywhere in a lovely leather case - what I would like is a [permanent?] clear cap to the lens that means I can just point and shoot without the bother of taking off the lens cap. There seems to be a lot of types on the market - what I want is no special effects just ease of use.
> ...


Lens hoods can be a bit tricky with these close focusing wide optics. They often cause vignetting and sometimes block part of the flash.

Later,

William


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Filter on order - thanks for advice :thumbsup:

No room for a hood!


----------

